# can't find root



## graudeejs (Jan 2, 2009)

I have no idea what i did wrong when i was editing quotes for other users, but

when pc starts i get

```
starting ssh
can not chdir(/var/spool/clientmqueue/): Permission denied
Program mode requires specific privileges, e.g., root or TrustedUser.
Starting Cron
....
```

now i when i try to login [with any user, except root in single user mode. I have disable root to login in multiuser mode), i get:

```
Cannot find root directory
login: login: Could not determine audit contidion
```


----------



## danger@ (Jan 2, 2009)

would be useful if you could include what exactly have you done while editing users' quotas....


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 2, 2009)

ah to late.... i restored from backups....
basically i've set 2G soft and 3G hard limit for /home for other users

and 25G soft and 30G hard limit for /home/Files

(all in kilobytes)


----------

